# New baby #3 of 2006....



## Erica (Mar 14, 2006)

Well he's here.......yep a little jack after all jennies (the last four little donkeys) But he is beautiful, though I haven't seen him in person yet, only pictures.

Sire is a spotted jack, Liars Lake Ft. Worth and his mom is a goregous black/brown Erica's Trisha Yearwood.

So heres, Erica's Johnny Cash


----------



## Leeana (Mar 14, 2006)

Awww i love them markings.

I like how you name your donkys.

I've been waiting for a Johnny Cash for a while now! :bgrin

Leeana


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2006)

Too cute!



:



:



: Love his markings.


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 14, 2006)

"CONGRATULATIONS!!" Erica,

What a little precious doll! Talk about COLOR!!!!

Erica's Johnny Cash is just adorable!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 14, 2006)

: Now he is just so cute :bgrin


----------



## jdomep (Mar 15, 2006)

He is adorable! Thanks so much for sharing :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my GOSH!!!!!!!!! You better quit it as you are making me want one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have all been precious but I think I like Johnny Cash the best! He is too cute for words!!!!!!



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## luvmycritters (Mar 15, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Congratulations! :aktion033: He is simply ADORABLE!!



: [/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Erica (Mar 15, 2006)

Well.......you know Jill I am sure as tiny as he is he could manage to fit in the trailer with Destiny on his way home.......LOL


----------



## auledasacres (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats, I just love him. Love the grey stripe. I am partial to spotted donkey's though.

Thanks so much for sharing.

Traci


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2006)

Erica said:


> Well.......you know Jill I am sure as tiny as he is he could manage to fit in the trailer with Destiny on his way home.......LOL


I think I've said this before, but I think you are both one of the BEST and one of the WORST influences on me



: And, man oh man, he is really special!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 15, 2006)

Erica...

He is adorable!!! I love his markings!!! Very Sharp!!!! Good thing he wasn't a jenny, or I would be wanting another one!!!!!



:


----------



## bonloubri (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh Erica, he is just too cute for words. I think he is just adorable.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 16, 2006)

He is so cute!! I love his name too, it really fits him!


----------



## Beccy (Mar 16, 2006)

That is simply adorable



:



:



:


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 16, 2006)

I have GOT to get me one of those!!!! They are to cute!!!! I love the top knot on his head.


----------



## NMMack (Mar 18, 2006)

: He is ADORABLE!!!



:

I am still in Love with Erica's Patsy Cline though! She is a little heart thief!!



: :bgrin



:

Nancy


----------

